# Eine Videodatei kleiner machen



## XyPh0n (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute habe ein problem,

meine eine *.mpeg datei ist 1,67 Gb gross (es sind aber nur ne halbe stunde film).
Jetzt möchte ich diese *.mpeg datei in der qualität verschlechtern damit diese datei auf deinen 700 Mb rohling passt. mit welchem programm geht dieser vorgang gut. gut wäre ein kostenloses shareware programm. 


MfG XyPh0n


----------



## goela (9. Oktober 2003)

Mit TMPEG müsste es gehen! Siehe Videotools! (einer der ersten Threads).


----------



## XyPh0n (10. Oktober 2003)

Ja das programm hatte ich mirschon gesaugt aber irgendwie kann das video nicht geladen werden, desweiteren hätte ich gerne eine option wo man die spätere gesamt grösse angeben kann. Weil das video auf einen Rohling passen sollte, d.h. kleiner als 700 MB sein sollte.
man bräuchte doch nur ein programm, wie in der art von movie Jack gibt es sowas

MfG XyPh0n


----------



## orange (11. Oktober 2003)

*Abhilfe*

Also wenn du dir dies anschaust [klick], dann wird auch deine mpeg file auf eine cd passen 

think orange


----------

